#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  what is resonance effect and how can i draw the contributing structures?

## kartik1

Que.
what is resonance effect and how can i draw the contributing structures?





  Similar Threads: StanWinstonSchool-How To Draw Monsters Drawing Stan Winston Creatures Adaptive Resonance Theory (ART), neural network Resonance Effect or Mesomeric Effect in engineering chemistry pdf free download Surface Plasmon Resonance Resonance or Brilliant Tutorials for correspondence?

----------


## kirti mang

resonance effect is defined as the polarity produced in the molecule by the interaction of two π-bonds or between a π-bond and lone pair of electrons present on an adjacent atom.

It is designated as R or M effect. Now, a resonance effect can be either positive or negative.
Look below positive and negative resonance effects one by one.

----------

